# T nut for Altendorf slider



## Jitter (8 Oct 2022)

Hi. Does anyone know where I can find an exact T nut to fit an Altendorf WA80 slider T track?


----------



## MikeK (8 Oct 2022)

What are the dimensions of the slot? I'm in the process of helping clear out a warehouse in Mannheim and we are tossing tons of new Altendorf and Martin components in the recycling bin. I've seen dozens of the T-nuts, bars, and clamps.


----------



## Jitter (8 Oct 2022)

MikeK said:


> What are the dimensions of the slot? I'm in the process of helping clear out a warehouse in Mannheim and we are tossing tons of new Altendorf and Martin components in the recycling bin. I've seen dozens of the T-nuts, bars, and clamps.


I am not sure the dimensions, I was hoping to get the information from the manual but can’t seem to find any. 

I’m locked out the workshop until Monday morning but I could measure it then…

As far as I know, the design of the slider has stayed the same. Maybe another Altendorf owner may know the dimensions of the T slot, if not, I will measure on Monday morning. 

I’m looking for clamps too  the Altendorf ones in the U.K. are over £300 each and I need 2. Because I’m a bit rooked after buying and installing the saw, I have ordered a couple of Kreg clamps which I can adapt to use in the meantime, this is why I could do with the T nuts. Even if I had one, I could have it replicated by an engineer.


----------



## MikeK (8 Oct 2022)

I'll resume clearing the warehouse on Monday, so if anyone can provide the dimensions, I'm happy to look for a suitable fit. One large skip has already gone to the recycler with several tons of metal, some of which was old stock for Martin, Altendorf, and Homag machines.


----------



## Jitter (8 Oct 2022)

MikeK said:


> I'll resume clearing the warehouse on Monday, so if anyone can provide the dimensions, I'm happy to look for a suitable fit. One large skip has already gone to the recycler with several tons of metal, some of which was old stock for Martin, Altendorf, and Homag machines.


Thanks Mike. I will if I can get access to the workshop today. Sometimes is possible if there is someone around to let me in. This way I might be able to get it measured today.


----------



## Jitter (9 Oct 2022)

MikeK said:


> I'll resume clearing the warehouse on Monday, so if anyone can provide the dimensions, I'm happy to look for a suitable fit. One large skip has already gone to the recycler with several tons of metal, some of which was old stock for Martin, Altendorf, and Homag machines.


Hi Mike. I have not managed to get to the saw to measure this weekend unfortunately. I’ll measure first thing in the morning and post it up here. I’m not sure if will be too late but is the best I can do. 
I don’t know why there seems to be no info online at all on this, it is frustrating, I thought it would be easy to find out. Altendorf seem to have various components in their catalog that attach to the slot, clamps etc but don’t seem to let on how they are attached nor seem to advertise or sell T nuts or other parts that fit the slot separately from those components. I guess people just have to make up or find their own parts. 
Thanks


----------



## robump (12 Nov 2022)

Hi

I am also looking for some nuts for the t track.

Mine is a 1989 tkr45 and the dimensions are 31mm x 7mm 

Are you still clearing out the warehouse @MikeK 

Thanks


----------



## MikeK (12 Nov 2022)

robump said:


> Are you still clearing out the warehouse @MikeK



Yes, but unfortunately all of the machine parts and scrap metal have gone to the recycling center.


----------



## clogs (13 Nov 2022)

at least they went for recycle and not land fill........

MIke.... how is it u get all the best jobs.....lol....


----------



## MikeK (13 Nov 2022)

clogs said:


> MIke.... how is it u get all the best jobs.....lol....


Being retired with plenty of free time helps. The warehouse is part of the store where I bought my SCM saw and P/T, as well as all of my Festool equipment. The manager of the family business treated me very well on the pricing, so I'm returning the favour.


----------



## doctor Bob (13 Nov 2022)

2 x duplex fences please .................................  

ohhh and electric sliding fence, stop start add on to bed end.


----------



## MikeK (13 Nov 2022)

doctor Bob said:


> 2 x duplex fences please .................................
> 
> ohhh and electric sliding fence, stop start add on to bed end.


You should have seen the new parts we tossed in the metal scrap containers during the early days of clearing out the warehouse. I know there was at least one complete duplex fence, two outriggers with fences and stops, and two or three sleds. These were for older Martin and Altendorf saws and no one wanted them during the liquidation auction.

One of the items that I rescued was this telescoping mitre fence for my SCM SC2C saw. The fence was lost under some shelving and had likely been there for at least ten years. It has the original style of spring tab stops instead of the newer flip style and was destined for the scrap bin. I still haven't cleaned off the dust or found out where the black bushing goes.


----------

